# GUESS WHO IS GETTING A NEW PUPPY!?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know Ryan....

YOU?!?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

This puppy is rootin' tootin' stinkin' adorable!

I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beamer will love having a lil sibling!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG RYAN!!!!---Is Beamer getting a sister??? are you going to call her Mercedes? oh I am so jealous... is it you, is it you?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Unfortunatly its not me! 
But, if he was, he would be related to Beamer as both dads are brothers...

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Ryan, are you???? I'm so excited. I agree with Amy that is one stinkin' cute puppy. More info please. Age, sex??? And, btw the answer to neither of those questions can be "yes." ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! I know! I know who it is! :biggrin1:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

What a cutie!! You lucky duck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww- I wanted Beamer to have hump-buddy. Who's getting that cutie pie? is it a present for me?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Who? Who? Who?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh what an adorable puppy! Who's getting her/him? Is it Oreo's mom?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Not another one of THESE contrite games. Ryan, you should KNOW better. tsk.

lol

WHO?

Kara


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

WHO???...I want him!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Who's getting that adorable pup?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it Derek? Is Radar getting a four legged sibling in addition to a two legged one??? 
Oh wait, that's not right. Beamer and Radar are brothers so their dad's can't be brothers. 
Okay, who is it??


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am with Kara not this game again!!!!! LoL when will we know??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It's me It's me!!!!


No - sorry it's not!! Ryan, you never lilke when I play this game tsk tsk!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish it was me, cause that pup is the bomb!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan and Leslie, you can't torture us like this...spill the beans :ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh its me right, I'm getting a new puppy?? Someone please tell me I am.

Ryan I really think Beamer could use a brother or sister are you sure it's not you??


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ryan, you are torturing us. I'm beginning to get :suspicious: ... so give it up!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Ryan, you are torturing us. I'm beginning to get :suspicious: ... so give it up!


I second that!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok Ryan, one little hint... will it be :canada: or :usa2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm guessing someone near you....maybe Helen and Oreo???

Do TELL!! :ear:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Tell us Tell us PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> It's me It's me!!!!
> 
> No - sorry it's not!! Ryan, you never lilke when I play this game tsk tsk!!!


LAURIE!

Aren't you in enough of a pickle with Gigi??!! :suspicious:
How will you convince Gabe to take TWO??!! :jaw:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait a minute... I have seen this puppy before, is this the same puppy?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Can I have him? Pretty please????


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I never said I was sane!!!!! Why not just become the old dog lady!!! 
That is one gorgeous pup!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure if thats the same pup??? hmmmm..could be?? lol

Ok.. heres a hint:
The couple that is adopting him was married in CANADA, but resides in the USA! and rumor has it, they are moving states...

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Didnt a breeder talk about this puppy once on the forum also, I swear it is the same puppy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

oh crap.. maybe my hint was to juicy.. lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's definitely Amanda, I think! How exciting!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you guys sure Ryan is just not trying to throw you off?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes it is Amanda, and I get to meet and play with Dasher on Saturday!!! :whoo: Sorry, Ryan, I'm too excited to keep it a secret any longer!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh can I come too???? We have all been waiting with Amanda for sooo long.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd love to have you all join us! She has been waiting for this guy forever, it seems. I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! Amanda, congratulations! Looks like DH finally was smitten by this little furball! I am happy for you. What a cutie pie he is! Leslie, we want to see pictures of the playdate.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan gives too many big hints!!!!

So SPSL has it's first victory!!!!

Now- Leeann was correct, this isn't the first time you have seen this adorable guy- who can figure it out!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Amanda!!!*
Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie, I am also very happy that you get to share this moment with Amanda before she moves. Just make sure you get some pictures for us, you know Amanda will not put him down long enough to get any LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that from Elaine???


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I remember this pup, especially for it's white collar and white socks. I have been trying hard to remember where I saw it! Gosh!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda!!!:whoo:
Is this breeder on the forum? I think I remember drooling over this litter while I was waiting for Teddy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Amanda!!! A new puppy to move with you to your new house. He is too, too cute. Do you have him already? when do you pick him up? come on!!! talk to us! and more pictures please!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Next weekend he will come home! However, I am super excited! I will say the photos Ryan shared wasn't his first photos on the forum and definitely won't be his last!!! I am so excited for Dora to be a big sister! I am also hoping Isabelle decides not to pick on her little brother too much!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry Amanda.. lol.. That was a BIG hint... lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you finally did it! You convinced dh to go for a third! THREE dogs?? What are you NUTS?? Oh wait, I have three now ound:
CONGRATS! He's a doll!

What's his name?? Go on..spill it. So I can possibly steal it, lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think I know!!! Christmas litter, California! Do I get a puppy?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, help me here, I can't remember for life of me, where I saw your cute furball, who's the breeder?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Ryan. I never get these secrets, but your hint was a spoiler. Do I get a puppy too?
Congrats Amanda. He is beautiful!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I can see Missy racing around finding the picture to be the first one so she can get a puppy also.


Where's Laurie? We need to start talking about getting our hands on this little guy at the National.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that from Kathy's Christmas litter


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

How exciting for you. You finally get your little boy -- and he's gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see more pictures, and videos, and hear anecdotes. Congratulations!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats Amanda!!! 
He is sooooo cute and I LOVE the name Dasher! Do you think you might keep it? Do you have some special plans for him?

Bring on the pictures!
Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The search function is your friend :

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=78701&postcount=49


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I thought he was Kathy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Missy is so good!

I'm so excited for you Amanda, for several reasons.  I got to get my hands on Dasher last weekend and loved that little guy. He's adorable, sweet and striking!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, congratulations Amanda, I'm so very happy for you. wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Amanda! You got your Black and White!!!

And your first BOY too! :whoo:


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!! I am sure Dasher will have a grand time with the girls! He's a cutie.

karen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I couldn't be happier!!!! Kathy is an AMAZING breeder and this little guy proves it! He is so gorgeous in every way and my favorite part is his personality. Outgoing, happy, playful- I am so excited. Tell you what if you can get him out of my hands you can have him but let's just say it's gonna be impossible 

I do plan to keep the name Dasher too! Because he is definitely dashing! I was able to meet him, Kathy and all of her human and fur family! Let's just say going to Kathy's house is havanese heaven!!! I will try to put together a video tonight!

Amanda (who has lots of shopping to do- I have been waiting for the perfect bundle of joy for quite some time!)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

AMANDA is finally getting a puppy!!! Congratulations! That's such great news. :biggrin1: Dasher is adorable


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats to you Amanda! He is very dashing!! Are you planning to show him? He gorgeous! :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah! How exciting!!!!

Congratulations to Dora and Belle, too!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Amanda! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!* Dasher is stinkin' cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Dasher is picture perfect! Congratulations Amanda!!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I met Dasher when he was about 6 weeks old and he is even more dashing now. Congratulations!
Sharon


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Beamer will love having a lil sibling!


Have to say this post made me a bit suspicious...

Sooo happy for you! You are one rockin' puppy mom so he's going to be the happiest pup ever! Dasher is the ultimate name for your next agility beast.
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda!! Dasher is such a sweet puppy! That face is just so sweet!! 
Ryan, when you were hinting, I was also hoping it was me... lol


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS AMANDA....DASHER IS INDEED DASHING! WOW, I HAVE TO HAND IT TO YOU PEOPLE.....YA'LL ARE GOOOOODDDDD.....I WOULD HAVE NEVER FIGURED IT OUT! THANKS!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!! I agree, you guys are amazing!!!! If I ever need a detective, I know who to call on for sure!!!! LOLOLOL

I am thrilled that Dasher will have such a wonderful mommy and daddy and two great "siblings" to love and play with. He is one lucky boy for sure!!! When Amanda came to visit, my entire family loved her, what is there not to love about Amanda?!!! 

I have to be honest though and say, I will be a wee bit sad to see him leave, but it does help to know he is going to such wonderful people. 

Amanda, he loves sticks and leaves, so you don't need to spend a whole lot of money on expensive toys!!! :laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on FINALLY getting a new puppy Amanda! Dasher is as cute as they come!:kiss:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I forgot to mention, although you all probably know this already, being that y'all are so dang smart, that Beamer is Dasher's cousin.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea, Amanda!! Congratulations!!! :thumb:

When do we get to see more pix of the studly little Hav?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww- Kathy! I know you will miss him and we will definitely have to visit! I will provide you some sweet tea and a long spoon at the new place!!! <BG!>

Okay to show you not only how cute Dasher is but the rest of Kathy's fur family. I have never met a Havanese more sweet than her Bugsy! He is the most loving dog that I have ever met. CC is a close second but she let's Bugsy know that your lap was meant for her (slightly takes away from her sweetness!)! All of Kathy's furkid have TONS of personality- they were each their own dog! And Molly is more gorgeous than her photos and she is very loving. She is definitely the queen bee. All she has to do is a low growl and she can drop the other dogs on their back just like that! Poker was so cute doing exactly what my Dora does, pawing you and letting you know what he wants! Teddy has the cutest markings and had to be the cutest havanese puppy I have ever seen. Then there is Dasher's sister- Gracie- she is so spunky and so cute! And Kathy's furgrandchild- see if you can spot her- she is a mini neezer!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute video! I loved seeing all of them and that last shot of them coming around the corner one by one was just too cute. 

CONGRATS!!! arty:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh wow Amanda, I didn't even know you took video!!! They all sure loved you!!! Really shows the yard work we needed to do too. I am happy to report that Tom and the boys did pull weeds that weekend after you left and planted lot's of beautiful annuals!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What? You were in Sacramento and didn't come to visit me? Humph~
:biggrin1: Dasher is an absolute doll and congrats!! :whoo:


----------



## clubbabalu (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats to whoever is getting a puppy! It's very cute!

Patti


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

Dasher is absolutely gorgeous, congratulations you lucky girl you.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, Congratulations on your little DASHER!!! I am so very happy for you!! He sure is a darling and exactly what you wanted! I sure am happy DH gave in! eace:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Adorable!! Congratulations! Now who will I send all the puppy pictures too? LOL.

Where are you moving by the way?

eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - that is wonderful Amanda!! He is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dasher looks like so much fun...and I love his the white plume right above his nose....soooo cute! I can't wait to see more pictures and video of the playful little Dasher.:biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratualtions Amanda. I am so happy for you. He is one lucky little boy, to be going home with you. He is such a cutie. His color and markings remind me of Preston.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great video, Amanda! And yes, I spotted Roxy right off. 

I love how Dasher keeps pawing at you and the camera. "Hey Lady, I think you should take me home!"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda I am sooo happy for you!!!! I know you have been wanting a little one for awhile now!!!!!! He sure is a stud muffin!!!!!! The video was priceless...I liked the end of it with all of them came running around the corner one by one...look at me look at me. One thing though how could leave without taking him home???? I would have snuck him home with me!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AMANDA! I nearly cried when I saw it's going to be YOUR boy! I'm so so so very happy for you!!! And as happy for myself cause the chances are high I will get to meet this absolutely gorgeous Dasher myself once you move South! Oh my oh my oh my, he's sooooo adorable. I want to squish him til he squeaks! Now you'll have to teach your boy how to lift his leg and pee with you on the patio


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh man, after watching that video, I can hardly wait for tomorrow when I get to meet him!!! He is just the cutest thing! 

I promise everyone to have camera in hand, batteries charged, ready to shoot tons of pix from our play date w/Dasher! :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda, He is just adorable. All of them were!!!
When do you take him home?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, great video. They are adorable. I'm so happy for you Amanda. 
How do you think Belle will react to a new male sibling?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Awww, great video. They are adorable. I'm so happy for you Amanda.
> * How do you think Belle will react to a new male sibling?*


Susan~ With what I've seen and know of Belle, my guess is she'll probably ignore him. However, she may eventually like the idea of Dora having a playmate and their family now having 2 dogs! ound:

Seriously, Amanda is right on when she says Belle doesn't think she's a dog. Whenever they're here, she much prefers to spend time w/the people and will be a serious grouch if the other dogs (mainly Tori) try to engage her in any way. She is such a hoot!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda - I can't believe that I didn't recognize this gorgeous boy. I got to play with him on Saturday and let me tell you he is the BOMB. You are going to have so much fun. When does he come home to you?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, Dasher is so adorable. Great video! Look foward to more when he gets home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I am super thrilled too!

Katie- I was in Hav heaven over there, next time! I do hope to plan on visiting the area again sometime in June/July. I am going to head up with DH for a weekend or so while he is visiting Berkley.

Megan- it was really hard. When I got off the plane, Kathy brought him to the airport and I was about to grab him and turn around but I was patient for the first time in my life (and to everyone like me me- PATIENCE PAYS OFF!)

Maryam- definitely, Dasher will be like my girls and one very traveled puppy. Do you notice his markings???? He was also one of the boys both you and I were fighting over on the forum right off the bat- watch out, I win!!!!

Leslie- next Friday!!! Oh and Leslie is right. I am sure Belle will the first one to set the boundaries. We are going to introduce Belle and Dora to Dasher on neutral (as neutral as can be- Belle owns everything) territory. The great thing about Dasher and I knew I needed for my girls- is an outgoing great personality for a puppy. Belle and Dora have lots of personality. I had the shy scared maltese visit during Christmas, and let's just say- Belle is a bully and Dora joined in on the fun! So I definitely needed a great bounce back and outgoing personality- as you can tell in the video he definitely as one!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I heard he was up there and it was hard for me to not say, what did you think of Dasher! He is coming home next weekend! Doesn't he have the cutest little prance you have ever seen!

Susan- I am hoping since it is a boy- Dora has a new playmate. Belle's only idea of playing is you lay there and let me bite you. If you don't want to do that, then I dont want to play with you! Belle is arguably less than half of Dora's size, so I do understand that RLH is a little scary for her. But no one likes to just be chewed on! I am sure there will be an adjustment period until then, I will have to be throwing and tugging with lots of toys!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> One thing though how could leave without taking him home???? I would have snuck him home with me!!!!!


LOL, she knew the only way to get back to the airport was in my vehicle and we checked bags at the door!!!! But heck, I didn't even know she had taken that video. I would have missed Dasher though and would have known exactly who to check! <grin>


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- I dont know I think there is a going to be a SURGE in Super Puppy Snatching League applicants after Dasher comes home!!! Maybe Dasher has been here the entire time since then and I just had to make it like I didn't steal him since we are on the internet. I have become a good mobster after all (BTW- everyone needs to play this- Ryan is having his wife do it at work for him, it is so fun!)

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, yes I have noticed his markings, he's absolutely perfect...for me...can't wait to meet you and take that Irish Pied burden off your shoulders  BTW, I loved how he interacts with you on that video, he KNOWS you're his mommy! Reminds me of how Pablo came running to me when I first met him...awwww, I want another puppy boy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, I am just shocked you were able to wait for the perfect puppy!!! you interviewed a lot of cute pups along the way. I probably would have taken the first one to crawl on my lap!!! Good for you!!! He is Dashing!!! and I love the sound of Dash and Dora!!! I can't wait til Friday!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

GEEZ!! You guys yak at lighting speed!!! I left this thread last night at my post and when I logged back on, I saw that Amanda had posted a video!!

YES! I had to hurry and refuel my coffee cup first (shhhhh ..don't let anyone know I'm drinking the loaded stuff again!!! ound

Amanda..that video was MHS on film!!! Great song also...who was that?

Leslie..you had better take LOTS of photos when you go visit Dasher!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Amanda, what a cute video! I just love how loving they are - you both are lucky to have eachother.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, cute prance doesn't begin to describe this absolutely stunning guy. I am so JEALOUS. How you were able to resist asking about him is beyond me. You must have take very special patience pills.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Thanks everyone, I am super thrilled too!
> 
> Katie- I was in Hav heaven over there, next time! I do hope to plan on visiting the area again sometime in June/July. I am going to head up with DH for a weekend or so while he is visiting Berkley.
> 
> ...


_AARRRGGH!!!_ You mean I have to wait a *WHOLE WEEK!!?? *Please say it ain't so! *I CAN'T STAND IT!!! :frusty:*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- I know!

Okay but this week, I need all the creative minds to get together! Dasher is going to need a registered name! So anyone with ideas- something with Christmas/Holiday involved and remember how Dashing he is and he has movement to die for! Look at the video and get inspired! I have a list going and need to figure it out!

I am also shopping and puppy proofing the house. DH said this was my absolute last dog so I had to be patient and make it a great one! I also want this experience to be so great for everyone involved- especially no chewed up Math papers!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amanda, I may have missed this detail, but are you going to show Dasher?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- I have big plans for Dasher in many show rings! I do hope to show him in conformation as well as agility, obedience, etc, where ever we find we find we have the most fun!

So you all can laugh through all my mistakes on this one!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I have a feeling that you were born to do this kind of stuff, you seem to have talent for dog training. Have you noticed how nice I am lately? Enjoy it as long as it lasts, usually not too long ound:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA !!!
What a beautiful little boy. You must be so thrilled. You are going to love having a precious baby boy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- keep it up and hubby might surprise you with another one!!!

Janet- I am excited to go down the boy road!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HOW DID I MISS THIS WHOLE THREAD??? ARGHH
WAY TO GO AMANDA!!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amanda,
The pictures were precious, but the video just melts your heart!
OMG what a cutie patootie!!!
I too especially loved the end when they all came running around the corner one at a time.

So...are you adding Dasher's name to the "Who's going to The National?" thread? :ear: 

Beverly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, loved the video...Dasher looks so cute and seems to have a fantastic puppy personality! Our Doc has always been so reserved that we didn't get to see much "puppy action"!! I failed on his socialization this winter.....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
what a huge surprise!!!

Dashing Dasher is Smashing!!! 

Brilliant video! All those little noses pressed into the camera!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks again! You all are so great but you are right, boy is this an exciting time for me!

Carole- we will have to set up a play date next month or so!

Beverly- I think we can go ahead and add a name. I am thinking right not Dora and Dasher will be attending!

Judy- that is something I plan to tackle right away. I just got a puppy performance book but mainly it is about socialization and introduction. I am also thinking if he sees Belle and Dora not scared and outgoing- he will follow suit. I would like for him to get alot of socialization with City type things while we are in LA too! Dora wasn't very socialized when she came to me and while I did tons of work afterwards, she still isn't thrilled when strangers come to visit her. While Belle is jumping all over them, Dora just wags her tail and stands there. Lucky as you can tell in the video, Dasher is all about the people! We have to do some fun activities to continue that though!

It was really funny how they ran one by one and I swear no one was back there. Also did you notice why Dasher was last?

Thanks again for celebrating my special time!
Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I know you are a big planner...so what's the first show you'll enter Dasher in? Do you have conformation classes near you? I think that little guy is gonna rock the ring.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- you know me too well! I have an excel sheet on all the upcoming shows in a 200 mile radius <BG> I do have to seen when we are ready so I don't make a total ____ out of myself though!

Dasher and I will be attending conformation on Thursday (and maybe Saturday if I get an email back!) I have been doing a lot of reading but doing is always different than reading!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Amanda you are too funny. And yes class is way different than the real thing. One idea that will help is to attend lots of matches - they usually have a class for puppies four months, so Dasher could do those. You'll learn a ton. Also don't forget you've got the Southern California Havanese Specialty in June plus the toy dog show. One is Thursday and the other Sunday in Long Beach. If it wasn't such a long drive, we'd be there for sure.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- it is a weekend of shows- you should come- Dasher turns the age to be shown that time, you would get a kick out of watching me probably walk the wrong way in the ring- might be worth the drive! Thurs- Sunday for shows and we could all do dinner one night!!!
I think there needs to be a SF Bus that stops in Sacramento too and you all come down to Long Beach!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

oooh Amanda I'm so tempted. We could put the Havanese Forum logo on the bus. Serve those wicked drinks that you all love...oh my what trouble we could get into.

No matter what, make sure your DH gets a video of you. You will rock!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm on vacation but I had to pop in and congratulate you on getting the little Buster boy! He's adorable and a lucky little guy! It will be fun to watch his progress.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- Enjoy your vacation! This is the little guy I was so excited about! So maybe we will be related!!!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm already trying to figure it out but it makes my head hurt. I think Buster is Tessa's grandpa but I don't have her papers here with me. 

And of course who knows what the future holds :wink:

I am so excited for you!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- We will just have to meet midway for an agility trial! I do plan to try and get to Ohio sometime in Nov!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, the thought of an agility trial makes me break out in hives...we have so much work to do...or rather I do. Tessa does fine. LOL!

But yes, Ohio is not so far away. I would love to meet!

I just looked it up online. Tessa's grandma (and Tessa is her twin) is a Buster daughter. So ours must be cousins or something? lol!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I FINALLY got in on the big secret! This is what I get for being soooooo far behind in the forum news.  BUT..... thanks to Amanda, who led me here, I can now say --------------

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA!!!!! 

Omg, I am SO excited for you, girl! I know how badly you've been wanting a little boy Hav and here he is. Dasher is beautiful and has such a great personality, it seems. I totally loved your video. In fact, I had tears in my eyes seeing them all running toward you, all those pups jumping up and saying 'hi'. They are adorable!! Being playful and friendly is exactly what you want and need and it sounds like Dash is a perfect fit for you.

Wow. So now, you'll be moving across the country with THREE dogs? God bless you. :biggrin1:

Kathy wrote:* "I forgot to mention, although you all probably know this already, being that y'all are so dang smart, that Beamer is Dasher's cousin."* Oh oh. Does that mean Dasher might have the "humping gene" ??? ound: ound:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I spent too long away from this thread, I can't believe I missed the video!!!! Dasher is GORGEOUS and looks so friendly and well-adjusted. I'm so happy for you, Amanda! Boy, I'll really look forward to more pictures of this little charmer! I love him! The video was precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks, I am very excited as I only have 5 more days to go!!!

Marj- I am crazy but I couldn't wait for this little boy to go somewhere else. He charmed me in about 5 mins- I told Kathy before we left the airport when she picked me up that I wanted him! Let's just say lots of fun car rides are in store over the next few months! And don't jinx me with the humping, I already have one that could put Beamer to shame!

Shelly- thank you! There will definitely be lots of pics in the future!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've had so much fun reading through this thread. 

Congratulations Amanda! Little boys are wonderful! You do such a great job with pictures and video, I look forward to seeing him grow up on the forum. )


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Cindy- I am guessing you guys will get to see a pic or two here and there 


Okay to be honest, I am like a kid about to go to disneyland and I was completely busted last night. DH and I love Hell's Kitchen so every Tuesday we come home early and we have a theme- one of us makes dessert and one of the entree. Well I got home about 5 and in between 5 and 6, we had 3 packages delivered! Talk about being not being able to hide it.... 

But the adorable part was the girls were so excited. Let's just say Dasher will have one less toy, cause Dora couldn't give it up! But as DH noticed, he has quite a few waiting!!!

TWO MORE DAYS


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I feel like I'm going to Disneyland with you! :biggrin1: I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! He is so very cute!!! I LOVED the video--and the way they ran around the corner of the house---priceless!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, Amanda, I can hardly wait! Exactly what time are you picking him up and when will you post pics?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda,

I'm right there with you. Can't wait to see your pictures/video. He is too cute.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, I was just going to ask how much you've bought for Dasher. Is PetEdge pretty much sold out of everything now?  
Your DH must just shake his head in amazement. I wonder what he tells his friends at work. No matter what he says, you know he'll be in love with Dasher. My DH likes to tell people I'm the crazy dog person but HE'S the one who built the majestic staircase for Sedona so she can get on the bed, and the stainless steel water bottle stand for them, and is making sure he landscapes the backyard for them............


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all! I just might be having too much fun and you might have to wait to get photos though! Since DH is a math person- he already wrote me and told me I have $319.47 over my weekly allowance already <BG> I told you I needed new puppy stuff- just wait when he realizes all the boxes haven't arrived!!! I need to hurry up and get him before everything is on my charge card 

Susan- your DH sounds exactly like mine! We were at a dinner one night with a lot of international people and Jim actually took a photo in my wallet and showed people the dogs, a lot of them didn't really get it but I think it made them view him in a new light! He has gone to the dogs as much if not more than me! In his office, the only two pictures he has up are of Belle and Dora!!! He has built a staircase too and said when we move and have the new bed (we have a platform bed right now) we will have to build a new staircase! Unfortunatley, I just can't convince him to groom them!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, who cares if your DH doesn't groom the dogs - he let you get another Havanese and the beautiful Mr. Dasher from Kathy at that. He's a jewel in my book.

However, I'd agree that you better get your pup BEFORE he sees everything on the charge card. My goodness girl, $319.47 in toys? What in the world did you buy him. Give it up girl, I want the whole pile photographed and I'm putting in a request from Belle and Dora that they want their fair share too. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Online shopping....*

While I don't have a photograph of the pile, lots of things were immediately stashed- Here are some to share! The one box was seriously HUGE and it barely had anything in it! Not all are toys- I did get a new crate! As you can see there is one toy, Dora decided was meant for her! Belle was more into the bubble wrap!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cute pics! Those poor girls don't know what's about to hit them, do they? LOL.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just catching up on all of the news. WOW, congratulations, Amanda. What a gorgeous little boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love getting my online purchases!!! Sissy always thinks they are for her.

Very cute pic of Dora! Belle is active as always - she's a doll!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- Thanks as you can see I am OVER THE TOP with excitement 

Tritia- I think Belle might be glad Dora has another dog so she will her alone! In fact I took this the other day and just saw something. Belle hides in lil places when she needs alone time from Dora- usually with a new toy or a treat, but sometimes just when Dora is bugging her. One of her favs is under the couch and it is a little space, she has to lay down and crawl under. Dora tries her hardest to fit under. What I am thinking is the puppy might be able to. Notice how many Belle hair ties got stuck!!! I didn't notice that when I took the photo- that is where they went :brick:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

adorable amanda. I love how dora poses!!! "I am beautiful aren't I?"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I'm pretty sure Belle will be happy for Dasher to come and be Dora's playmate. Here's what I see happening, Dora and Dasher will be playing and having a good time while Belle sits "on high" watching to be certain they are playing by her (Belle's) rules. If not...watch out!

I love the pix of Belle in the bubble wrap! The one under the couch cracks me up! At least you know they aren't eating those missing hair ties ound: Belle just might get a big surprise if it turns out Dasher can fit under the couch, too  OMGoodness, Dora...I tell ya, that girl has got to be one of the _most_ photogenic Havs I know. She's aDORAble!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Notice how many Belle hair ties got stuck!!!


 <----- That's me laughing when I read your comment and saw the ties! One more day :whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I love it when UPS arrives! My real kids just roll their eyes knowing it's for the boys.

Only 2 more days!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Only 24 more hours.......I'd love to see Belle and Dora's reaction to Dasher. Especially Belle. Dora might be like McKenna who thought puppy Sedona was her own personal play toy when we brought her home. Belle might be a little miffed if her favorite hiding place gets overtaken by a "dog", a puppy at that!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I can tell you from experience that Belle will be relieved for Dora to have another Havanese playmate - they play so differently from the Maltese. When we've had other Havanese staying with us it is constant, non-stop play between MeMe and the guests. It takes Buddy a few days to join in but it's never with the same intensity.

I love Belle hiding under the couch with her missing hair bands. All my puppies have done this until they get too big. It's still one of MeMe's favorite places even though she really has to work at it to get under there now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, love all the pictures! But that one of Belle under the couch is just too funny and cute! Those hanging hair ties cracked me up!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dasher home yet?????????????????? 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- tomorrow night! Don't they teach you how to count in Canada??? I know you know how to count your money in mobwars!

Lisa- the funny thing is that is a contemporary couch that is only like 3 inches max off the ground no wonder she loses her waterfall!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What time tomorrow night should we expect to see pictures and videos??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Monday- 9am!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Monday- 9am!


Oh I dont think so, we are not hearing that


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda..
Counting?? oh thatttt... hold on, lemme go get my abbicus! Ahhh your right! it is tomorrow!! 

So Monday at 9am eh?? Thats a pretty funny joke.. is that the time when your husband will actually let you back in the house after finding all the hidden toys and junk?? 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that picture of Belle. So cute. You will have to let me know if having Dasher to play with Dora makes her happy-- maybe that is my excuse to get a third-- to leave jasper in peace.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dora is so pretty! I could look at pictures of her all day long! Oh, how I love the one of Belle under the couch. LOL She's very smart hiding there when she wants some peace and quiet.

You mean we have to wait until MONDAY for pics?!!!!! ARGGHH!!! :frusty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhh I can't wait to hear how it goes! I'll bet Dora gets real excited and does a RLH! Belle, I'm thinking might be a little PO'd with you! :brick: LOL! It going to be wonderful and Dash looks like the perfect pup for you!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

My daughter Violet says (about Dora) "Mom, I like her. I'm going to go get her so we can have two girl dogs."

Ha!

Tonight's the night, so if you have your hands full with Mr. Dash you know where you can send Dora! 

P.S. Violet just informed me that she would give you a "new" puppy in exchange for Dora.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Today is the day, right? I was kind of surprised that Amanda was posting last night. I figured she'd be camped out on Kathy's front porch waiting for Dasher just like the poeple who camp out in front of theaters waiting for movie tickets. While I'd never camp out for movie tickets, I WOULD camp out for a puppy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmmm... Wonder where Amanda is already? lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm guessing she's just arriving at Kathy's house. It is about a 6-6.5 hr. drive from her place to Kathy's.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, this is so much fun! I bet we'll see pictures soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie said:


> I'm guessing she's just arriving at Kathy's house. It is about a 6-6.5 hr. drive from her place to Kathy's.


Hi all,
Amanda just left a few minutes ago with Mr Dasher!!! Oh how we are going to miss him, but I know that he will be forever loved and will make not only Amanda and Jim happy, but he will straighten those girls out too! <grin>

Here is a picture to tide you over until Amanda can post more.

Well, for some reason, it won't let me post the picture!!!!! What am I doing wrong?????????


----------

